# [W] Cheap Space Marines [H] A small amount of £ [UK]



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

So I have decided that my Guard army will take a bit of a back seat in 2013 so that I can follow a life long dream, building an entire Space Marine chapter (Ultramarines). I currently have around 200 so just need 800 more. I don't really have much of a hobby budget (3 kids) so don't have much to spend. I'm hoping that someone out there has some space marines they will let go for really cheap. 

Foster


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

Pm'd


----------

